# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Vendo cebolla roja

## moises enciso laime

Vendo cebolla de cabeza roja arequipeña, en Bernales Humay Pisco Ica, la cebolla tiene buen calibre, son 3 hectareas cosechadas
mas informes al tlf 990043383Temas similares: VENDO CEBOLLA ROJA de muy buena calidad-Chimbote CEBOLLA ROJA PANTERA ROJA VENDO CEBOLLA ROJA CAMANEJA PISCO ICA JUNIO 2016 Vendo almacigo y coquitos de cebolla roja Vendo Cebolla cabeza roja

----------

